
UrlRoulette.net – 24 Hours on Hacker News – The Aftermath - mmathias
https://medium.com/@mmathias/urlroulette-24-hours-on-hacker-news-e272ef6637d8
======
brudgers
There does not appear to be something people can play with or try out. Maybe
this would be better made as a regular submission?

~~~
mmathias
Yes, sorry, didn't think about that. Changed the title.

